# Nice Notepad Tweak



## Samystic (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Digigans!!!
Most of us use Notepad for some or the other purpose...some advanced users may do their stuff in NoteTab Pro,etc.
This l'il tweak will remove the hassles of using the menu(which i found to be very irritating while using Find, Replace). It actually removes the menubar!

OK! Before proceeding, BACKUP YOUR NOTEPAD (%WINDIR%\Notepad.exe)


1] Start Resource Hacker
2] Open Notepad in it
3] Expand to Menu>1>1033
4] In the right hand side pane, delete all those stuff and paste this:


```
1 MENU
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
MENUITEM "New",  1
MENUITEM "Open",  2
MENUITEM "Save",  3
MENUITEM "Save As...",  4
MENUITEM "Select All  ",  25
MENUITEM "Undo",  16
MENUITEM "Cut",  768
MENUITEM "Copy",  769
MENUITEM "Paste",  770
MENUITEM "Delete",  771
MENUITEM "Font",  33
MENUITEM "Find",  22
MENUITEM "Find Next",  22
MENUITEM "Go To",  24
MENUITEM "Replace",  23
MENUITEM "Status Bar",  27
MENUITEM "Wrap",  32
MENUITEM "Time/&Date",  26
}
```

5] Press "Compile Script".
6] Save it or press Ctrl+S
7] Run Notepad
8] That Menubar is gone and instead every command appears as a button.


I hope Mr. Vista is reading this...can the same thing be done to the Windows Explorer menubar? Would'nt it be cool then???

Thanks.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 22, 2007)

good one buddy i know this already but i would say keep posting ur findings


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually we are removing the "Pop-up" menu in the above mentioned code and thats why the pop-up menu items will be shown as buttons, since their root menus hv been deleted.  

You can try the same for windows explorer, as u wanted, by opening "*%windir%\System32\browselc.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and goto:

*Menu -> 263 -> 1033
Menu -> 266 -> 1033
Menu -> 267 -> 1033*

And in right-side pane, remove lines starting with *POPUP* and their respective curly braces *{}*.  

*PS:* I hvnt tried it. use at ur own risk...


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 22, 2007)

doesn't work wid da vista version of notepad!!!


----------



## Samystic (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Saurabh!
As Vishal rightly said this tweak removes the POPUP...and sam_1710 this probably works on XP


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 22, 2007)

Woh 'Digigans'. Nice term buddy .Where did u get it from..(Heee Heee sorry)


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 23, 2007)

great work ! samystic...
i prefer this menu system

```
1 MENU
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
MENUITEM "&New",  1
MENUITEM "&Open",  2
MENUITEM "&Save",  3
MENUITEM "&Rename",  4
MENUITEM "|",  0,  GRAYED
MENUITEM "&Undo",  16
MENUITEM "Cu&t",  768
MENUITEM "&Copy",  769
MENUITEM "&Paste",  770
MENUITEM "De&lete",  771
MENUITEM "|",  0,  GRAYED
MENUITEM "&Font",  33
MENUITEM "&Find",  21
MENUITEM "N&ext",  22
MENUITEM "&Replace",  23
MENUITEM "&GoTo",  24
MENUITEM "|",  0,  GRAYED
MENUITEM "&Word Wrap",  32
MENUITEM "Status &Bar",  27
MENUITEM "|",  0,  GRAYED
MENUITEM "E&xit",  7
}
```

I have also modified the accelerators (hotkeys) to my choice 

```
MAINACC ACCELERATORS
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
	VK_N, 1, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_O, 2, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_S, 3, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_P, 6, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_INSERT, 769, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_F1, 64, VIRTKEY
	VK_F2, 4, VIRTKEY
	VK_F3, 22, VIRTKEY
	VK_F4, 32, VIRTKEY
	VK_F5, 33, VIRTKEY
	VK_B, 27, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_G, 24, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_F, 21, NOINVERT, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_H, 23, NOINVERT, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_BACK, 16, ALT, VIRTKEY
	VK_Z, 16, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_X, 768, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_C, 769, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_V, 770, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
	VK_A, 25, CONTROL, VIRTKEY
}
```


----------



## looksvivek (Jun 27, 2007)

Great work here man, keep posting.


----------

